# A free, powerful child safety tool.



## Edusa (Nov 4, 2015)

As Cyrproject, we are offering free gps tracking system for you, parents to track your children. Its an easy to us3 android application which allows you to see current position of your child or track the route for time based on google map. Check our playstore link and feel free to ask questions https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cyrproject.edusa


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

What is the difference between your no-cost "child safety" gps tracker, and gps trackers used by abusers to stalk and control their victims?


----------



## hhd265 (Dec 29, 2015)

Could you copy paste the link of the product so that we have a better idea about it?


----------

